# core dump on compiling doxygen



## nedry (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi on trying to compile port devel/doxygen I got the following error messages:





and this one:




Just thought I should report this.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2021)

Please don't post _pictures_ of _text_, they're impossible to copy/paste from or to quote.

Any particular reason why you can't use the package?


----------



## nedry (Apr 19, 2021)

Ok sorry thought it would be easier to show the error. Referring to why I cant use it, I keep getting that error during the compile process. What is the best way to upload error messages so that the topic can be talked about?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2021)

Copy/paste it as text in a [code] block.


----------



## nedry (Apr 19, 2021)

OK


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2021)

As it's probably quite a lot of text, use script(1) to easily store the output of the whole process. Then `cat <outputfile> | nc termbin.com 9999`.


----------



## mickey (Apr 19, 2021)

Update your ports tree and retry the build. bison and doxygen were updated recently and built fine here.


----------

